# PE Certificate Frame w/Pencil



## utilityeng (Mar 10, 2018)

Got my certificate framed and was happy with the results (kind of). The pencil had an ugly wire holding it in place, and was crooked.  :mellow:

Did a little surgery and fixed the issues. 1st pic shows the frame as received, 2nd pic shows post surgery.  

I would have liked to have shown the date on the pencil, but the way it was printed with respect to the clip made that difficult.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 11, 2018)

Looks nice! Plus you got one of those rare multi-color NCEES pencils! :thumbs:


----------



## utilityeng (Mar 12, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Looks nice! Plus you got one of those rare multi-color NCEES pencils! :thumbs:


Did not realize the pencil's aren't usually two-toned. Good to know!

Not that the color matters to me - that pencil was getting memorialized even if it was bright pink with sparkles and a pom-pom at the end.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 12, 2018)

utilityeng said:


> Did not realize the pencil's aren't usually two-toned. Good to know!
> 
> Not that the color matters to me - that pencil was getting memorialized even if it was bright pink with sparkles and a pom-pom at the end.


Oh, I want a pom-pom on the end of a NCEES pencil.  Not enough to take the exam again though...


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 1, 2018)

utilityeng said:


> Got my certificate framed and was happy with the results (kind of). The pencil had an ugly wire holding it in place, and was crooked.  :mellow:
> 
> Did a little surgery and fixed the issues. 1st pic shows the frame as received, 2nd pic shows post surgery.
> 
> I would have liked to have shown the date on the pencil, but the way it was printed with respect to the clip made that difficult.


Would you mind sharing who you used to have your certificate framed? I'm in California and looking for someone who can do this.... thanks ! It looks awesome !


----------



## AyanHein (Jun 1, 2018)

I'd like to know as well!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jun 1, 2018)

This can probably be accomplished at any picture framing store or even Michael's craft store. It's similarto standard matting, but needs a thicker frame to accomodate the pencil.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 1, 2018)

The proctor took my April 2018 mechanical pencil back after the test 

Does anyone know if they can be purchased from NCEES?  I suppose I can go on Ebay and take a look there.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 2, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> This can probably be accomplished at any picture framing store or even Michael's craft store. It's similarto standard matting, but needs a thicker frame to accomodate the pencil.


This. Basically just visit something local and provide your requirements/specifications.



NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> The proctor took my April 2018 mechanical pencil back after the test
> 
> Does anyone know if they can be purchased from NCEES?  I suppose I can go on Ebay and take a look there.


Ugh....another that fell pray to an over-powered proctor. I was told the same thing on exam day (a few years ago) after completing it. But it was going to be a cold day in hell if they got my pencil. There was no way they even knew who I was at that point anymore since all the booklets had been collected. I just shrugged and walked out with my pencil.

As far as I know, NCEES doesn't offer them for sale. You might find them on eBay, however, your best bet might be trying to find someone on this board who is willing to part with there's. :thumbs:

@ptatohed, any spares?


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2018)

utilityeng said:


> Did not realize the pencil's aren't usually two-toned. Good to know!
> 
> Not that the color matters to me - that pencil was getting memorialized even if it was bright pink with sparkles and a pom-pom at the end.


Color is everything.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 3, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> This. Basically just visit something local and provide your requirements/specifications.
> 
> Ugh....another that fell pray to an over-powered proctor. I was told the same thing on exam day (a few years ago) after completing it. But it was going to be a cold day in hell if they got my pencil. There was no way they even knew who I was at that point anymore since all the booklets had been collected. I just shrugged and walked out with my pencil.
> 
> ...


I'll spare one if I have a duplicate.  Which administration are we talking about?  For the last several years, I am lucky to only have one.


----------



## Szar (Jun 3, 2018)

So Michaels seems to use acid free mats which are still pulp based and will discolored the certificate after time.  Anyone have any experiences with that?


----------



## Szar (Jun 3, 2018)

Szar said:


> So Michaels seems to use acid free mats which are still pulp based and will discolored the certificate after time.  Anyone have any experiences with that?


http://museumframing.com/blog/is-your-art-protected-when-being-framed/


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 4, 2018)

ptatohed said:


> I'll spare one if I have a duplicate.  Which administration are we talking about?  For the last several years, I am lucky to only have one.


I am trying to find a pencil for the April 2018 exam - no luck yet.  I am more than willing to buy one from somebody on this discussion board if they have a spare.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry, only have one of those.  Maybe someone who did not pass April '18 would be willing to sell?  Good luck.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 4, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I am trying to find a pencil for the April 2018 exam - no luck yet.  I am more than willing to buy one from somebody on this discussion board if they have a spare.


A miracle     I scored a pencil today.

I sent an Email out to Castle Worldwide (the organization that administrates the PE test in New York, and are going to send me a pencil - no charge.  The person I have been exchanging Emails with has only asked that I send her a picture of my framed certificate with the pencil inside the mat.


----------



## SacMe24 (Jul 11, 2018)

@utilityeng....thank you so much for the idea, I just had my wall certificate framed and really liked the results. Michael's (Aaron's Brothers) did a great job and they gave me 65% off!


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 13, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> @utilityeng....thank you so much for the idea, I just had my wall certificate framed and really liked the results. Michael's (Aaron's Brothers) did a great job and they gave me 65% off!
> 
> View attachment 11755


Wow, that's beautiful - I'm soooo jealous.

Maybe someday soon I will get my parchment certificate and I can get that done too.  I hope the Michael's in New York can do the job as well as that.


----------



## SacMe24 (Jul 13, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> Wow, that's beautiful - I'm soooo jealous.
> 
> Maybe someday soon I will get my parchment certificate and I can get that done too.  I hope the Michael's in New York can do the job as well as that.


I'm sure they will... Aaron's Brothers is now located inside most Michael's and I'm sure they can replicate that. I brought a picture of exactly what I wanted so you can do the same ....

You WILL get your certificate  :bananalama:


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Well the New York State Education department finally did something without delay - I received my two certificates (one a parchment and the other a license) in the mail yesterday :B

I ran right out to Michael's and paid the exorbitant amount of money to have it framed with one of the three pencils I received after the test. (I'm embarrassed to even tell anyone here the number).

Then, I get back home and my Stamp arrives as well   

I wind up not sleeping wondering if I did the right thing, then it suddenly occurs to me that I should have put an impression of my Seal in with the pencil.  So I run over to Michaels again this afternoon and have them change it (amazingly, they are very nice about it and do not charge me anything additional - but then again, they cleaned out my Bank account already).

Below are the two images that Michael's created for me - the original from yesterday, and the modified one from today.

My wife thinks I'm crazy 







When I get the final product I'll take a picture of that and show it as well.


----------



## Owism (Jul 30, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well the New York State Education department finally did something without delay - I received my two certificates (one a parchment and the other a license) in the mail yesterday :B
> 
> ...


craziness is all relative. Proud Engineer. Its all good. Congrats


----------



## SacMe24 (Jul 30, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well the New York State Education department finally did something without delay - I received my two certificates (one a parchment and the other a license) in the mail yesterday :B
> 
> ...


Congratulations !... I like the addition of the seal...


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Aug 17, 2018)

I received my new framed credentials form Michael's yesterday and I just hung it on the wall   

What do you think?


----------



## P-E (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks very good.


----------



## SacMe24 (Aug 20, 2018)

Very nice man !... you waited long enough for it... gotta make it look good !


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Aug 20, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Very nice man !... you waited long enough for it... gotta make it look good !


Thanks - you are DEFINITELY right about the wait.


----------



## vip-eng (Feb 17, 2019)

SacMe24 said:


> @utilityeng....thank you so much for the idea, I just had my wall certificate framed and really liked the results. Michael's (Aaron's Brothers) did a great job and they gave me 65% off!
> 
> View attachment 11755


Wow I really like it! April 2018 is same cycle I took my 8hours exam in Bay Area, if may I ask .. Did you send the certificate and the pen to Aaron’s brothers and they framed it for you ? How many day it took to get it back, because they don’t have a physical store in bay area. Thanks


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Feb 18, 2019)

These are great!  If I pass in April, I'll follow the group here.


----------



## Mech_Engineer (Feb 18, 2019)

Just picked mine up from Hobby Lobby. $130. I think it came out really nice. There's a more expensive glass option that doesn't glare like this, but I'm happy with this one.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 18, 2019)

SacMe24 said:


> @utilityeng....thank you so much for the idea, I just had my wall certificate framed and really liked the results. Michael's (Aaron's Brothers) did a great job and they gave me 65% off!
> 
> View attachment 11755


Looks awesome.. how do I get that 65% off, any link/contact? how much did it cost in the end?


----------



## SacMe24 (Feb 19, 2019)

vip-eng said:


> Wow I really like it! April 2018 is same cycle I took my 8hours exam in Bay Area, if may I ask .. Did you send the certificate and the pen to Aaron’s brothers and they framed it for you ? How many day it took to get it back, because they don’t have a physical store in bay area. Thanks


Thanks! Yes I brought my certificate and pencil to Michael's (because Aaron Brothers no longer has physical stores, at least not in my area) and the lady I spoke with did all the layout in front of me. Great service. The turn-around time was under 2 weeks and well worth the wait.

Congrats on passing the exam and now treat yourself to a nice frame!


----------



## User1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Stardust said:


> Looks awesome.. how do I get that 65% off, any link/contact? how much did it cost in the end?


hobby lobby has sales every other week on custom framing. i think michaels is similar.


----------



## SacMe24 (Feb 19, 2019)

Stardust said:


> Looks awesome.. how do I get that 65% off, any link/contact? how much did it cost in the end?


Thanks! I just watched the sales on line (https://www.michaels.com/custom-framing ) and waited for the next best deal. They have one every month it seems, right now you can get 40% by following the link above but you have to order on-line. I'd wait until they have an in-store coupon deal so you can go in person and talk to an associate. I ended up paying around $170 when it was all said and done.

Good luck!


----------



## User1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Also - a suggestion that I used when I framed my tassel and degrees, is to cut your own mat (I think they had mat cutters at michaels/hobby lobby) and make it fit in a non custom frame size. would be less than 50 bucks this way. especially if you buy the frame at 50% off on the hobby lobby week. FYI hobby lobby has 2 cycles of sales and they alternate weeks. if the sale price is less than 40% then wait when it's not on sale and use the coupon.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 16, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> These are great!  If I pass in April, I'll follow the group here.


For the record, I passed!  Now just to get through CA bureaucracy.....


----------



## NASATimp (May 22, 2019)

Anyone know if Michigan even gives you a certificate? lol...


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jun 8, 2019)

Wow, some of the frames on here look very familiar. I haven't posted on this forum in a while, but glad its still providing inspiration. 

View attachment 6556


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jun 9, 2019)

$123 , gifted to my parents and just made a copy to frame regularly at the office. Just thought id’e share.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Jul 27, 2019)

SacMe24 said:


> @utilityeng....thank you so much for the idea, I just had my wall certificate framed and really liked the results. Michael's (Aaron's Brothers) did a great job and they gave me 65% off!
> 
> View attachment 11755


Can you confirm the document size is 8.5” x 11”?


----------



## SacMe24 (Jul 29, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Can you confirm the document size is 8.5” x 11”?


Yes...the wall certificate issued by the California board is 8.5" x 11"...


----------



## a4u2fear (Aug 9, 2019)

Anyone have an october 2018 pencil handy?


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Aug 20, 2019)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I received my new framed credentials form Michael's yesterday and I just hung it on the wall
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 11852


I just dropped all my items off at a local framer I've used in the past.  Yours is my inspiration and I can't wait to get it!


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Aug 22, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> I just dropped all my items off at a local framer I've used in the past.  Yours is my inspiration and I can't wait to get it!


I'm very glad to hear that 

David Rivera


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Aug 27, 2019)

Here it is!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 31, 2019)

I now have a certificate, a pencil, and a stamp. Trying to convince myself to do this. My only "concern" is that I have no where to hang it. I don't have an office at work (just a cube) or a home office.


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 31, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 13688


Congrats !!... that looks awesome....now I wish mine had the seal as well...


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 31, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I now have a certificate, a pencil, and a stamp. Trying to convince myself to do this. My only "concern" is that I have no where to hang it. I don't have an office at work (just a cube) or a home office.


I have a cubicle as well and it's hanging on the wall... don't let that stop you


----------



## Mech_Engineer (Oct 31, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I now have a certificate, a pencil, and a stamp. Trying to convince myself to do this. My only "concern" is that I have no where to hang it. I don't have an office at work (just a cube) or a home office.


Same here. I just propped it in a corner of the cube up against the two cube walls. Looks good to me.


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 31, 2019)

Mech_Engineer said:


> Same here. I just propped it in a corner of the cube up against the two cube walls. Looks good to me.


We worked HARD for this, why not display it proudly....mine has been hanging on my cubicle wall for 1.5 years and I don't get tired of looking at it


----------



## Mech_Engineer (Nov 12, 2019)

SacMe24 said:


> We worked HARD for this, why not display it proudly....mine has been hanging on my cubicle wall for 1.5 years and I don't get tired of looking at it


My cubicle walls were like 18" high. LOL. I had no choice but to prop against the walls. I've since moved into an office and will have it hung up properly.


----------



## SacMe24 (Nov 12, 2019)

Mech_Engineer said:


> My cubicle walls were like 18" high. LOL. I had no choice but to prop against the walls. I've since moved into an office and will have it hung up properly.


If you've moved into an office sounds like you're moving up in the world, hopefully thanks to your PE status...


----------



## Mech_Engineer (Dec 2, 2019)

SacMe24 said:


> If you've moved into an office sounds like you're moving up in the world, hopefully thanks to your PE status...


The P.E. certainly contributed to the promotion!


----------



## bernie (Jul 2, 2021)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 13688


@fyrfytr310 Which size stamp did you get?

You all have inspired me to get a custom frame. I'm wondering if I should frame both my PE and FE pencils


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 3, 2021)

bernie said:


> You all have inspired me to get a custom frame. I'm wondering if I should frame both my PE and FE pencils


Frame whatever is important to you. Shoot, when I finally passed I was half tempted to frame the $10 parking pass stub from the exam site!


----------

